# INTESTINAL PROLAPSE HELP



## Amanda11 (Sep 7, 2015)

My beloved 12 year old sulcata tortoise currently has an intestinal prolapse. We took her to the Vet 2 days ago, who said that she needed a $4,000 surgery and that our best bet would be to put her down because she probably wasn't going to live through the complications of surgery. I love this tortoise and would be devastated if it died. ANYONE WITH ANY INFORMATION PLEASE HELP? The Vet said that her large intestine is out of her body and that she has some tissue damage  Although I don't know if this is actually true or I'm just in denial. The turtle is acting normal and I didn't even notice this prolapse until the day I took her to the Vet. PLEASE HELP! I did research online and already tried a sugarwater soak, which didn't help much because it is so swollen. Currently the tortoise is in its cage with bandaids around the prolapse so it doesn't snag on something and I covered the organ with petroleum jelly so it doesn't dry out. HELP!!!


----------



## Amanda11 (Sep 7, 2015)

My beloved 12 year old sulcata tortoise currently has an intestinal prolapse. We took her to the Vet 2 days ago, who said that she needed a $4,000 surgery and that our best bet would be to put her down because she probably wasn't going to live through the complications of surgery. I love this tortoise and would be devastated if it died. ANYONE WITH ANY INFORMATION PLEASE HELP? The Vet said that her large intestine is out of her body and that she has some tissue damage  Although I don't know if this is actually true or I'm just in denial. The turtle is acting normal and I didn't even notice this prolapse until the day I took her to the Vet. PLEASE HELP! I did research online and already tried a sugarwater soak, which didn't help much because it is so swollen. Currently the tortoise is in its cage with bandaids around the prolapse so it doesn't snag on something and I covered the organ with petroleum jelly so it doesn't dry out. HELP!!!


----------



## Amanda11 (Sep 7, 2015)

My beloved 12 year old sulcata tortoise currently has an intestinal prolapse. We took her to the Vet 2 days ago, who said that she needed a $4,000 surgery and that our best bet would be to put her down because she probably wasn't going to live through the complications of surgery. I love this tortoise and would be devastated if it died. ANYONE WITH ANY INFORMATION PLEASE HELP? The Vet said that her large intestine is out of her body and that she has some tissue damage  Although I don't know if this is actually true or I'm just in denial. The turtle is acting normal and I didn't even notice this prolapse until the day I took her to the Vet. PLEASE HELP! I did research online and already tried a sugarwater soak, which didn't help much because it is so swollen. Currently the tortoise is in its cage with bandaids around the prolapse so it doesn't snag on something and I covered the organ with petroleum jelly so it doesn't dry out. HELP!!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 8, 2015)

Amanda11 said:


> our best bet would be to put her down because she probably wasn't going to live through the complications of surgery.



~ That is tough, I would probably strongly consider the vets opinion when making my decision in this case, especially if bad odds for recovery!


----------



## Angel Carrion (Sep 8, 2015)

How long have you known this vet? Are they specifically a reptile vet?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 8, 2015)

Seek a second opinion from a specialist herp vet, especially if this vet is not a specialist. 
If he agrees, then you have to face up to the decision to either pay for expensive and possibly fatal surgery, or to have the animal humanely euthanized. 
I am very sorry this has happened to your beloved tortoise and to you.


----------



## ascott (Sep 8, 2015)

Amanda11 said:


> My beloved 12 year old sulcata tortoise currently has an intestinal prolapse. We took her to the Vet 2 days ago, who said that she needed a $4,000 surgery and that our best bet would be to put her down because she probably wasn't going to live through the complications of surgery. I love this tortoise and would be devastated if it died. ANYONE WITH ANY INFORMATION PLEASE HELP? The Vet said that her large intestine is out of her body and that she has some tissue damage  Although I don't know if this is actually true or I'm just in denial. The turtle is acting normal and I didn't even notice this prolapse until the day I took her to the Vet. PLEASE HELP! I did research online and already tried a sugarwater soak, which didn't help much because it is so swollen. Currently the tortoise is in its cage with bandaids around the prolapse so it doesn't snag on something and I covered the organ with petroleum jelly so it doesn't dry out. HELP!!!



Wow..that sure does look like something is stuck more than a orolapse...however, I am going to invite some others in to give other opinions..
@Yvonne G @ALDABRAMAN @tortadise


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 8, 2015)

Did the vet even try to push it back inside? I would get another opinion. They should at least try to push it back inside and then if that doesn't work, surgery. But if all that black is dead tissue and not dirt, it really should be removed.

If pushing it back inside works, then they take a purse string suture to hold it in. Once you've got it back inside, you try to figure out why this happened in the first place - constipated, worms, stones - what caused her to strain and push so hard that it came out.

Where are you? Maybe we can help you locate a vet who knows about tortoises.


----------



## CourtneyG (Sep 8, 2015)

Sugar water soaks need to be done often and for some time. She needs to be moved a smaller tank where you can have her on paper towl that is kept wet with preferably sugar water, and the paper towl needs to be changed daily. The ambient temp should also be bumped up to the 80s.

Def get another opinion, because the organ can be pushed in on its own or just stitched back in place with minimal surgery.

What is the diet like, prolapse normally are caused by dietary issues.


----------



## ascott (Sep 8, 2015)

Amanda11 said:


> My beloved 12 year old sulcata tortoise currently has an intestinal prolapse. We took her to the Vet 2 days ago, who said that she needed a $4,000 surgery and that our best bet would be to put her down because she probably wasn't going to live through the complications of surgery. I love this tortoise and would be devastated if it died. ANYONE WITH ANY INFORMATION PLEASE HELP? The Vet said that her large intestine is out of her body and that she has some tissue damage  Although I don't know if this is actually true or I'm just in denial. The turtle is acting normal and I didn't even notice this prolapse until the day I took her to the Vet. PLEASE HELP! I did research online and already tried a sugarwater soak, which didn't help much because it is so swollen. Currently the tortoise is in its cage with bandaids around the prolapse so it doesn't snag on something and I covered the organ with petroleum jelly so it doesn't dry out. HELP!!!
> 
> View attachment 147566



Did the vet xray to make sure it is actually a prolapse? Perhaps tort actually has something stuck that it was trying to poop out??


----------



## Pearly (Sep 8, 2015)

My thought would definitely be a second opinion. Looking at the pic I can't really tell what the dark thing is next to the pink tissue. Is it poop? Or part of her butt? Intestinal lining when healthy should be nice and pink. You NEVER want to see it dark/brown/black. Sounds like you've already spent some money on vet bill, I'd invest little more on another vet visit. Not necessarily questioning the expertise of your vet. He/she maybe best reptile vet ever, but some times it takes an another pair of "fresh eyes" to see the obvious. It's worth trying. I'd make the second opinion visit priority and in the meantime trying to keep her butt clean and moist at all times. Best of luck and please keep us posted


----------



## Keith D. (Sep 8, 2015)

I agree a second opinion would be a plus. Where are you located so we can help you find a reptile vet. That's of course if yours isn't one already? Please let us help you. Hope to hear from you soon.

P.S. Courtny's advice about the sugar water is correct, follow that while we help you find a vet. Also what are you feeding?


----------



## Amanda11 (Sep 9, 2015)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> ~ That is tough, I would probably strongly consider the vets opinion when making my decision in this case, especially if bad odds for recovery!


Thanks for reaching out! We went to another vet which said that he could fix her up for $600 and apparently it's not an intestinal prolapse like the other vet said, it's jus


ALDABRAMAN said:


> ~ That is tough, I would probably strongly consider the vets opinion when making my decision in this case, especially if bad odds for recovery!


thanks for the response! I took her to a new vet who said he could fix the problem and that it wasn't even an intestinal prolapse. He said it's not fatal and is fixing her up right now!


----------



## Amanda11 (Sep 9, 2015)

Angel Carrion said:


> How long have you known this vet? Are they specifically a reptile vet?


Yes the woman was but I took my tortoise to a new vet who seemed a lot more knowledgeable


----------



## Amanda11 (Sep 9, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Seek a second opinion from a specialist herp vet, especially if this vet is not a specialist.
> If he agrees, then you have to face up to the decision to either pay for expensive and possibly fatal surgery, or to have the animal humanely euthanized.
> I am very sorry this has happened to your beloved tortoise and to you.


Thanks for your concern! And I took your advise and we went to a new vet who is fixing her up right now for $600 (a lot cheaper and the invasive surgery wasn't necessary)


----------



## Amanda11 (Sep 9, 2015)

ascott said:


> Wow..that sure does look like something is stuck more than a orolapse...however, I am going to invite some others in to give other opinions..
> @Yvonne G @ALDABRAMAN @tortadise


Thanks for helping!!


----------



## Amanda11 (Sep 9, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> Did the vet even try to push it back inside? I would get another opinion. They should at least try to push it back inside and then if that doesn't work, surgery. But if all that black is dead tissue and not dirt, it really should be removed.
> 
> If pushing it back inside works, then they take a purse string suture to hold it in. Once you've got it back inside, you try to figure out why this happened in the first place - constipated, worms, stones - what caused her to strain and push so hard that it came out.
> 
> Where are you? Maybe we can help you locate a vet who knows about tortoises.


Thanks for the knowledgeable response. We took her to a new vet who was also very confused exactly what it was. They are going to stitch it back in and he later called and said that it might be an inflamed penis? We always thought she was a girl and other vets have even told us she's a girl. Very confusing but whatever it is they are trying to get it back in


----------



## Amanda11 (Sep 9, 2015)

CourtneyG said:


> Sugar water soaks need to be done often and for some time. She needs to be moved a smaller tank where you can have her on paper towl that is kept wet with preferably sugar water, and the paper towl needs to be changed daily. The ambient temp should also be bumped up to the 80s.
> 
> Def get another opinion, because the organ can be pushed in on its own or just stitched back in place with minimal surgery.
> 
> What is the diet like, prolapse normally are caused by dietary issues.


Yes we went to a new vet who is going to stitch it back in. He was doubtful it was even a prolapse and said it could possibly be a swollen penis. We thought she was a girl so that's very strange. But at least this vet is trying to get that thing back in there!


----------



## Amanda11 (Sep 9, 2015)

ascott said:


> Did the vet xray to make sure it is actually a prolapse? Perhaps tort actually has something stuck that it was trying to poop out??


The brownish part at the end is actually her tissue not poop. And I'm not sure but we went to a new vet who was also very confused at what exactly he was looking at. He decided to stitch it back in so the tortoise is currently being sewn up and hopefully she'll be better after the procedure!


----------



## Amanda11 (Sep 9, 2015)

Pearly said:


> My thought would definitely be a second opinion. Looking at the pic I can't really tell what the dark thing is next to the pink tissue. Is it poop? Or part of her butt? Intestinal lining when healthy should be nice and pink. You NEVER want to see it dark/brown/black. Sounds like you've already spent some money on vet bill, I'd invest little more on another vet visit. Not necessarily questioning the expertise of your vet. He/she maybe best reptile vet ever, but some times it takes an another pair of "fresh eyes" to see the obvious. It's worth trying. I'd make the second opinion visit priority and in the meantime trying to keep her butt clean and moist at all times. Best of luck and please keep us posted


Thanks so much for your concern! The brown tissue is in fact tissue not poop. We went to another vet who concluded it was a swollen penis? We always thought our turtle was a girl and the last vet even confirmed that. Strange but he is sewing the organ back inside, which will hopefully work.


----------



## Amanda11 (Sep 9, 2015)

Keith D. said:


> I agree a second opinion would be a plus. Where are you located so we can help you find a reptile vet. That's of course if yours isn't one already? Please let us help you. Hope to hear from you soon.
> 
> P.S. Courtny's advice about the sugar water is correct, follow that while we help you find a vet. Also what are you feeding?


Thanks! We took her to another vet who is trying to stitch whatever is sticking out back in. We went to the long beach animal hospital to see the turtle expert there. And we feed her different types of lettuce, hibiscus flowers, random seasonable fruits, grasses, etc.


----------



## tortoise5643 (Sep 9, 2015)

Great to hear your tort is okay! Hopefully whatever happened never happens again. 
Laughing at your almost identical reply to everyone, can't let anyone feel left out or ignored.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 9, 2015)

Very good news considering the alternatives.
Thanks for posting such a lot of individual replies, very sweet of you.
I hope everything works out okay.


----------



## keepergale (Sep 9, 2015)

tortoise5643 said:


> Great to hear your tort is okay! Hopefully whatever happened never happens again.
> Laughing at your almost identical reply to everyone, can't let anyone feel left out or ignored.


The identical posts messed me up. I had drank a adult beverage and thought I was rereading it or something.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 9, 2015)

Now it's very important to try to figure out why this happened in the first place. If the tortoise is straining, once the stitch comes out, it will just happen again. It may have been straining because of bladder stones, constipation, parasites, dehydration. Terribly important to figure out why.


----------



## DawnH (Sep 10, 2015)

I would very much look into your diet as well. You mentioned lettuce and "random fruits." These things are okay in tiny moderation as treats but should not make up the bulk of his diet. Various grasses and weeds should be #1 and make sure you have multiple water sources as well. Dehydration could play a big part.

Things to offer:

Mulberry leaves
Grape vine leaves
Hibiscus leaves & flowers
African hibiscus leaves
Blue hibiscus leaves
Rose of Sharon leaves
Rose leaves
Geraniums
Gazanias
Lavatera
Pansies
Petunias
Hostas
Honeysuckle
Cape honeysuckle
Leaves and blooms from any squash plant, like pumpkin, cucumber, summer squash, etc...
Young spineless opuntia cactus pads

Weeds:
There are soooooooo many...
Dandelion
Mallow
Filaree
Smooth Sow thistle
Prickly Sow thistle
Milk thistle
Goat head weed
Cats ear
Nettles
Trefoil
Wild onion
Wild mustard
Wild Garlic
Clovers
Broadleaf plantain
Narrow leaf plantain
Chick weed
Hawksbit
Hensbit
Hawksbeard

Other good stuff:
"Testudo Seed Mix" from http://www.tortoisesupply.com/SeedMixes
Pasture mixes or other seeds from http://www.groworganic.com/seeds.html
Homegrown alfalfa
Mazuri Tortoise Chow
ZooMed Grassland Tortoise Food (I have not tried personally)
Orchard Hay

Also make sure to offer a Cuttlebone for calcium


----------



## DawnH (Sep 10, 2015)

More great Sulcata diet info here:

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/sulcata-diet-sheet.64290/


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Sep 10, 2015)

Did the vet remove the dead tissue first or just put everything back in?


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Sep 10, 2015)

Wow, that first vet was a business person with students loans, a vacation home, and predatory on your feelings. Glad you found a vet with integrity. I had a recent big expense with a Vet, but found the $$ well worth it. It's a tough call to make. There are many good vets, when you get a chance, could you tell us who your vet with an answer and who helped you is? Further outcome on your tortoise's progress would be good to hear about as well. 

@Yvonne G is dead on right, identifying the underlying cause is very important. Otherwise it can/will happen again. 

Will


----------



## Pearly (Sep 10, 2015)

keepergale said:


> The identical posts messed me up. I had drank a adult beverage and thought I was rereading it or something.


Hahah! Suspecting "double vision"???


----------



## Pearly (Sep 10, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Very good news considering the alternatives.
> Thanks for posting such a lot of individual replies, very sweet of you.
> I hope everything works out okay.


I also wanted to comment of how sweet and considerate you must be to take your time addressing each and every comment. I love people like that!


----------



## Pearly (Sep 10, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> Now it's very important to try to figure out why this happened in the first place. If the tortoise is straining, once the stitch comes out, it will just happen again. It may have been straining because of bladder stones, constipation, parasites, dehydration. Terribly important to figure out why.


I definitely second Yvonne's advice here. Though hopefully your vet had done some diagnostics to determine the root cause of the problem. Otherwise stitching it up would be just a "bandaid" solution.


----------



## Pearly (Sep 10, 2015)

Not to say that I'm an expert on tort sexuology-urology-proctology (or whatever we'd call such science that's focused on their vent area, but... looking again, and again(!) at the picture you posted... is it really the tort's sex organ??? I have only seen couple of tort penis pictures and myself am new to tort-keeping hobby, but do know a thing or two and feel very comfortable around human medicine, and there are more similarities than differences in physiology/pathology general rules across species. Again, I'm have never seen a good close up picture of sulcata penis.... but... was it really IT? Is is supposed to be dark brown and "fluffy" at the tip? The pink tissue looks very swollen, swelling means water loaded tissue where mucosa tends to become smooth and shiny. I guess your new vet already addressed the issue and hopefully did at least xrays, otherwise would just anestesia and stiching cost 600$? I'm curious if the other vet with quiting you for 4000$ tell you what kind of surgery he/she would do. Anyways, I'm beating the "dead horse" here. It's hopefully done and your tort is on a way to full recovery. The picture you posted in your first post bothers me though concerning if that indeed was a penis?.... My gut tells me something was not "right" with that dark brown tissue. Whatever it was it's hopefully now fixed by surgery. I do hope it was the penis rather then bunch of rocks, gravel, bladder stone, impaction, tumor or array of other possible causes of prolapse. Keep us posted here with pictures of specific area. This has been great education for many of us. Thank you for taking your time to update us.


----------



## Cherylp (Aug 6, 2020)

Amanda11 said:


> My beloved 12 year old sulcata tortoise currently has an intestinal prolapse. We took her to the Vet 2 days ago, who said that she needed a $4,000 surgery and that our best bet would be to put her down because she probably wasn't going to live through the complications of surgery. I love this tortoise and would be devastated if it died. ANYONE WITH ANY INFORMATION PLEASE HELP? The Vet said that her large intestine is out of her body and that she has some tissue damage  Although I don't know if this is actually true or I'm just in denial. The turtle is acting normal and I didn't even notice this prolapse until the day I took her to the Vet. PLEASE HELP! I did research online and already tried a sugarwater soak, which didn't help much because it is so swollen. Currently the tortoise is in its cage with bandaids around the prolapse so it doesn't snag on something and I covered the organ with petroleum jelly so it doesn't dry out. HELP!!!
> 
> View attachment 147566


I am so sorry you are going through this . My baby a yellow foot tortoise was doing great and acting normal . All of a sudden I come home and I notice what appeared to look like a grape coming out of her . It wasn’t nearly half as bad , until the very next day , it was huge and swollen . We rushed her to the vet , they did blood work , and xrays and fecal exam and all was nothing mail . They explained it was nothing we did , that this just happens . She is old and the vet said she is not in her best health anymore . They did the surgery we figured we would give her a chance and the next morning I unwrapped the bandages and there was fecal matter all over her . I quickly cleaned it off , took vaseline moistened it and made a diaper . I placed her on a soft towel where no debris can attach to it . I will change the wrapping again today . I emailed the vet letting them know the surgery did not work , they did say there were no guarantees and suggested I bring her back in today or for me to try and massage it back into the vent . I am so fearful I am I’ll hurt her . Intestinal and colon prolapses are the hardest to cure . We spend a thousand dollars but this will keep happening . I am sick over this she isn’t herself , not ally when she hears my voice I. The morning she is dying to let me out of her enclosure as she hangs out with her best friend our cat . She is big enough to be out of her enclosure for the day while we are home . Due to the storm we just had the vet is closed because they are out of power . I am so upset crying as I watch her and know her fate . As the vet suggested it would be hard to fix and would just keep happening. She is 30 years old I have such a bond with her and I haven’t stopped crying . I know I have her a good life . And a fun life . She is just in her enclosure and not too active . I don’t want her to suffer . I can totally relate to what you are feeling and my heart goes out to you . What kind of prolapse does


Amanda11 said:


> My beloved 12 year old sulcata tortoise currently has an intestinal prolapse. We took her to the Vet 2 days ago, who said that she needed a $4,000 surgery and that our best bet would be to put her down because she probably wasn't going to live through the complications of surgery. I love this tortoise and would be devastated if it died. ANYONE WITH ANY INFORMATION PLEASE HELP? The Vet said that her large intestine is out of her body and that she has some tissue damage  Although I don't know if this is actually true or I'm just in denial. The turtle is acting normal and I didn't even notice this prolapse until the day I took her to the Vet. PLEASE HELP! I did research online and already tried a sugarwater soak, which didn't help much because it is so swollen. Currently the tortoise is in its cage with bandaids around the prolapse so it doesn't snag on something and I covered the organ with petroleum jelly so it doesn't dry out. HELP!!!
> 
> View attachment 147566


i am so sorry to hear what you are going through . Just the day before yesterday , I cane home to find what appeared to be a small grape coming out of my baby anus . The next morning it was worse , looked like yours . Called the vet immediately , they ran tests blood work etc and there was no egg or any obstructions . The vet explained it is nothing WE did . That this just happens . So we paid a thousand dollars to give her a chance they put the intestinal prolapse back in and sutured it . I thought she would be fine . Woke up the next morning ( yesterday ) and it’s slightly prolapsed again . I just started crying . The vet explained ( and we took her to one of the best vets in NY ) that intestinal and colon prolapse are the hardest to cure . She had a bowel movement the night of her surgery and that is how it came back out . We have injections , antibiotics , extra calcium , and parasite medications . The vet said there were very little parasite and most tortoises have some . She isn’t acting like herself at all . I immediately changed the dressing , soaked the feces off and made a new diaper . I emailed my vet and they suggested I try and push it back in . I explained I cannot do that , I am scared to hurt her . I haven’t stopped crying . The vet explained that she is old and she is not in the best health at this time . I just don’t want her to suffer . Our vet is closed due to power outages and I can’t get her back in there for then to try one more time to get the prolapse inside . She is not herself at all . She is just resting as I have made her as comfortable as she can be . Will try bringing her tomorrow if they are opened . The surgery didn’t even work for 10 hours . So I clean the area give her meds and make a diaper with Vaseline so keep the area moist . Until we can bring her back and see if they can fix it one more time . All I do is cry and cry she is my baby . No one understands unless you have had a tortoise as your pet . They are smart they know their owners and become a part of the family . This is devastating to me I cannot stop crying . Because most likely she will have to be put down . We gave her a fun life a great life . And paid lots of money to give her a chance . I need to come to terms with that . She was my best buddy . So I do feel your pain . It sucks


----------



## Cherylp (Aug 6, 2020)

Pearly said:


> I definitely second Yvonne's advice here. Though hopefully your vet had done some diagnostics to determine the root cause of the problem. Otherwise stitching it up would be just a "bandaid" solution.


----------



## Cherylp (Aug 6, 2020)

I agree - pay cllose attention to your tortoise and the last time they had a bowel movement . If mine did. It have one in two day’s I would soak her and right after she would have a bowl movement . Soak your tortoise at least 3 times a week in warm water . To hydrate their skin etc . Sadly I did this all , I blamed myself and my vet said it’s not your fault , when they get older it’s not uncommon for this to happen . She had blood work , xrays , And they checked for parasites , and nothing was out of the norm . We did the surgery and 10 hours later she had a bowel movement that was not hard or constipated it was a normal consistency . And the intestinal prolapse was back out smaller then it was . So they will try to put it back in , and if not , they explained this will keep happening . Our vet told us she is old and these things just happen . We were sent home with many medications and the vet explained if it doesn’t work again chances are it will keep happening . And the best humane thing to do would to put her down . I can’t stop crying . She was my best friend . My cat’s best buddy too . The cat hasn’t left her enclosure since her surgery . I am so sad .


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 6, 2020)

Cherylp said:


> I agree - pay cllose attention to your tortoise and the last time they had a bowel movement . If mine did. It have one in two day’s I would soak her and right after she would have a bowl movement . Soak your tortoise at least 3 times a week in warm water . To hydrate their skin etc . Sadly I did this all , I blamed myself and my vet said it’s not your fault , when they get older it’s not uncommon for this to happen . She had blood work , xrays , And they checked for parasites , and nothing was out of the norm . We did the surgery and 10 hours later she had a bowel movement that was not hard or constipated it was a normal consistency . And the intestinal prolapse was back out smaller then it was . So they will try to put it back in , and if not , they explained this will keep happening . Our vet told us she is old and these things just happen . We were sent home with many medications and the vet explained if it doesn’t work again chances are it will keep happening . And the best humane thing to do would to put her down . I can’t stop crying . She was my best friend . My cat’s best buddy too . The cat hasn’t left her enclosure since her surgery . I am so sad .




This is a very old thread.

Prolapses don't happen due to old age. It happens because the tortoise was straining excessively. . . parasites, constipation, stones, etc. but not old age.


----------

